# Cobra S2 / S2 max / Ufi or Ping G15



## offshore1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if anybody can help me!

I am just returning to golf after many years ( I had a vey high handicap, partly due to little playing time). I am looking for some irons, but feel confused by the number available these days.

I have briefly tried the Cobra S2 and Ufi, and have just seen the S2 Max recomended as good value in golf monthly.

Could anybody please tell me what is the diffrence between Cobra and King Cobra, and are the KC Ufi still a good buy - they are 2007 introduced model (are they about to be replaced with a newer and better model?).

 Sorry but cant seem to find much about the UFi on the Cobra.uk website - infact they arent listed in the iron section.

Has anybody tried the Max - are they significantly different to the S2 (I have tried an S2 7 iron) ?

A final question - what is the verdict on Ping G15's - a better bet than the Cobras perhaps?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## offshore1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry - forgot to ask about graphite shafts and hybrid cluds. Are these just intended for beginners or older players ( its all changed in the past decade or so - I just dont know!)


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2010)

Graphite tends to be for older players who want a lighter club to generate more swing speed. If you are under 50 I would go steel.
Hybrids replace long irons, say 3i and 4i, as they are easier to hit and can be hit from more challenging lies. These are for anyone, but some of the low single digit h/cap guys might not think so.

As to the iron models, any would be fine, so buy what you hit best, or like the look of. The Pings will probably hold their value better if you were going to sell on.


----------



## john0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Congratulations on that post Murph!!

For once you have managed to mention Pings without referring to Old Farts, Colostomy bags or Smiffy


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the S2 Max and in terms of their difference from the S2 they're simply that little bit more forgiving and produce that little bit higher a flight. They're quite strongly lofted so distance is easy to find.


----------



## kid2 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the S2 Max and in terms of their difference from the S2 they're simply that little bit more forgiving and produce that little bit higher a flight. They're quite strongly lofted so distance is easy to find.
		
Click to expand...

As above but i have the S2's.....There aimed at the low to mid handicapper as they produce a mid trajectory and have less offset than the S2 Max meaning that they give a little less help in getting the clubhead square at impact......
The S2's let you work the ball a lot easier than the S2 Max's and the shafts are a little bit better also......

What handicap do you play too.....You wont go wrong with any of the cobra's there seriously good bats.....Also there's no difference between King Cobra and Cobra.....Same company just that it was a marketing change.
I play off 17 and i hope these will take me well into single figures one day....


----------



## kid2 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if anybody can help me!

I am just returning to golf after many years ( I had a vey high handicap, partly due to little playing time). I am looking for some irons, but feel confused by the number available these days.

I have briefly tried the Cobra S2 and Ufi, and have just seen the S2 Max recomended as good value in golf monthly.

Could anybody please tell me what is the diffrence between Cobra and King Cobra, and are the KC Ufi still a good buy - they are 2007 introduced model (are they about to be replaced with a newer and better model?).

 Sorry but cant seem to find much about the UFi on the Cobra.uk website - infact they arent listed in the iron section.

Has anybody tried the Max - are they significantly different to the S2 (I have tried an S2 7 iron) ?

A final question - what is the verdict on Ping G15's - a better bet than the Cobras perhaps?

Many thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...


Offshore....UFi are 2007 models still good clubs....UFi stands for Ultra Forgiving Irons.......
There are many different Cobra models to choose from....The replacements come out nearly yearly but the S2's and the Max's are Cobra's 2010 Irons for mid and High handicappers


----------



## offshore1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies on that.

I bought some Max 2 irons this morning. Not sure if I have made the absolute best choice (who knows!), but from all the advice I have been given I think I have made a very reasonable choice at the very least.

I tried them out and they seem good - but of course as I am just starting again from a previous low standard it is a bit difficult to know if the bad shots are due to me or the irons.

I just have to get a driver, hybrid and putter now!

I will search the forum on those topics - but any advice is also appreciated. 

I suppose mid-price, forgiving and will last a few years is what I am after (like the Cobras).

Thanks again.


----------

